# They were up - now they're down?



## sgts_wife22 (Feb 19, 2010)

*A couple weeks ago I posted with the worry that my pup (who is now 3 1/2 months old) wasn't showing any signs that he intended to get his ears up. His older "brother" had his up full-time by the time he was 3 months old and they haven't gone down once since. *
*It seems like posting did the trick and the pup's ears went up the very next day. *
*Now one ear is still up, but folded over on itself, but the other ear has gone back down. It's not flat down, but down just the same. *
*He still has control over it and moves it around to follow sounds, etc. *
*Should I not worry because we now know that he is capable of bringing it up? *
*Is it just teething? He's not into the serious teething stage yet. *


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

It probably is just teething. Very common.

I would make sure your puppy has some good chew toys. Also good stimulating play and games. As you noticed, he has control over the ears and will move them for interesting sounds. Encourage this as often as possible.


----------



## sgts_wife22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## HarperGirl (Mar 15, 2010)

Absolutely agree! You can see how beautifully Harper's ears *were* up in our pictures...but they keep going up and down depending on whether or not she's losing a tooth that day. And she's 5 months. Don't worry yet!


----------



## sgts_wife22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you for the reassurance HarperGirl. Harper is beautiful.


----------

